# Holly's 1 MONTH!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Pregnant that is. She never came back into heat so I should have babies in Feb! Yay for me, also I started building the goat stanchion for her. The legs are 22 inches and or 20 inches I can't remember. Anyways, how tall should the head stall be? She's 20 inches at the shoulder and 19 months old so I don't think she'll get much taller.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! Babies are so much fun!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, congrats on the hopeful pregnancy!!! Whoot!!!  

As far as the stand, usually the feeder is set at shoulder height for your goats; the head slider is 'adjustable' meaning it's just a slot, so there is really no set height, aside from the fact that they feed at shoulder height. :wink: 

Good luck building your milking stand...we built one years ago, and it served us well (still is serving my mom well). I know there are sites on the web that can give you detailed instructions on how to build one too, if you find yourself 'stuck'!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Also I put the roof on my goat shed I'm building. ALL BY MYSELF! And it's up to code and everything!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo-Hoo!

Way to go Sarah! 

Congrats on Babies - we will be wating the long winter months together


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo-Hoo!

Way to go Sarah! 

Congrats on Babies - we will be wating the long winter months together


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! I have 3 does due in Feb


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys, anyways. I'm adapting plans for the stanchion now, and I'm painting it white, then going to put a red border on it. =)


----------

